# The Dead Celebrity Thread



## SquishierCobra (Sep 3, 2011)

Which (somewhat recently) dead celebrities do you miss most?
Note: Try not to include historical figures or politcians, and please, keep them within your lifetime.

My list includes: Paul Gray (2010), Billy Mays (2009), Michael Chrichton (2008), Steve Irwin (2006), Deem Bristow (2005), Dave Williams (2002) Thuy Trang (2001), and some others whose year of death I can't remember.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 3, 2011)

Billy Mays. RIP.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 3, 2011)

Michael Jackson?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 3, 2011)

Elizabeth Sladen. We miss you Sarah Jane!


Heath Ledger...


----------



## Saith (Sep 3, 2011)

Gary Bamford.
Not sure how famous he was, but he died in a car crash in Jamaica with his daughters.
Fucking Hell I already miss the lot of them. Saw is niece the other day though and she seemed happy enough soooo. She sang their songs at the tribute. Shes only eight. It was hartwarming.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Billy Mays and Michael Jackson top my list. I know there are a couple others, but I can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 4, 2011)

Leslie Nielsen.  Miss that man so freakin much


----------



## Byrus (Sep 4, 2011)

The Omskivar said:


> Leslie Nielsen.  Miss that man so freakin much


Urgh, same....

Also, Randy Savage. I'll miss that guy, he was really entertaining.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 4, 2011)

SquishierCobra said:


> Steve Irwin (2006)


honestly Steve Irwin was like, my hero when I was a kid (because animals!). every so often I forget about him and I feel kind of bad. :/


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 4, 2011)

Forgot about Leslie Nielsen, and Dom DeLouise.


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 4, 2011)

What about Jackie Chan Patrick Swayze?


----------



## Glace (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve Irwin D:

I used to watch his show all the time ;;


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 4, 2011)

And Isaac Hayes.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 13, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero, Randy Savage, Scott Columbus, Mako, Steve Irwin, Heath Ledger.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 13, 2011)

Rick Wright. D: The hope of more proper Pink Floyd reunions is now forever squashed.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Sep 19, 2011)

RIP Crocodile Hunter. You got me interested in animals as a kid, which carries over even now. I thought you were awesome then, and even in 2011, 5 years after your death, I still idolize you. Rest well, Mr. Irwin.

Anyone remember Mister Rogers? Even now, I tear up, remembering back as a kid when I heard that he died. He was like a father figure for me. May he rest in peace. His show was and is a nice self confidence booster.


----------



## mewtini (Sep 19, 2011)

Rick Wright, Michael Jackson, Steve Irwin.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 21, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> Rick Wright. D: The hope of more proper Pink Floyd reunions is now forever squashed.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm still heartbroken about Elisabeth Sladen.

brb, crying forever.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

Billy Mays~ Rest In Peace.

and Steve Irwin~ Rest In Peace with that stingray in your heart.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 25, 2011)

Also Bob Hope.


----------

